# Knitted Tablecloth



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

The tablecloth shown here is from Marianne Kinzel's First Book of Modern Lace Knitting - "Sun Ray" Pattern. This was made with size 10 crochet thread on #1 US needles (circulars -- started on DPN's moved to circular, and eventually had to use 2 to hold all the stitches). It is 64" in diameter and I use it on my kitchen table. Because it is 100% cotton it can be washed as needed. As soon as the rinse cycle is done on my washing machine I take it out and block it wet (as seen in photos). I made this about 9-10 years ago; and as I recall it took a couple of months to complete. Recently, there have been threads about knitting with crochet thread, and others mentioned Kinzel so I thought this might be fun to share.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

THAT IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. Have never seen or heard of a knitted tablecloth before. I have always crocheted them. 
what a great job you did making it. Fantastic work. 

No wonder you are proud- you should be. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW.... and then some.... What a masterpiece..... I can't imagine letting anyone eat on that beautiful piece.... i am not familiar with Kinzel, but will sure look for her book now,. What a fantastic pattern, perfectly executed... I bow to you....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

your table cloth is a beautiful work of art and will make a wonderful family keepsake


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is stunning!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

beautiful work !


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad you are using it. I still don't understand having lovely things and not using them. What are they being saved for??

"Life is short--eat your dessert first!"


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

What a fantastic piece of knitting.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome, gorgeous, beautiful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad you are using it. I still don't understand having lovely things and not using them. What are they being saved for??
> 
> "Life is short--eat your dessert first!"


I agree, but with a clear plastic on top, just while eating........


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's a true work of art. Gorgeous!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

great work on that tablecloth!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

OH MY GOSH.... I"m speechless.. that is absolutely just GORGEOUS ..... a lot of work went into that I can see but very well worth it. I hope you have many, many years of enjoyment with this. A wonderful heirloom too.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning tablecloth. :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That is a work of art. I'd frame it and hang it. Wouldn't let my hubby anywhere near it, much less have his morning coffee on it! Simply stunning.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That is a work of art. I'd frame it and hang it. Wouldn't let my hubby anywhere near it, much less have his morning coffee on it! Simply stunning.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Stunning work!!! Your tablecloth is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> jmcret05 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad you are using it. I still don't understand having lovely things and not using them. What are they being saved for??
> ...


I agree! My sister had a lace tablecloth on her table & her brother in law spilled red wine. My sisters husband told his brother she had spent hundreds of hours making it & he had ruined it. After a few minutes of letting hisbrother stew about this, he told him it was plastic. Thank goodness it had not been crocheted.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your warm comments. I do use this tablecloth for "every day" kitchen use although in my household that amounts to low volume use because I live in a very remote area and we don't get a lot of company. When serving a meal, I use placemats which eliminates a lot of the normal soiling. But, yes, we have had both the tomato sauce and red wine challenges and so far all has been cleaned up without staining. At the time of the wine incident, everyone just grabbed their plates and lifted them while I whisked the cloth off the table and straight into the wash machine -- made for an interesting luncheon, but somehow we all survived and continued on.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

That is exquisite! And you did it in a couple of months?? It would take me a couple of years, I've no doubt!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

That is stunning for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! very stunning


----------



## suruchi (Jul 4, 2011)

Just GORGEOUS XXX.........


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Simply exquisite !!!


----------



## RitaIndy (Nov 23, 2011)

not enough adjectives available to describe your work of art..... a true heirloom piece !


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning! What a lot of work, but what a beautiful, and useful, result.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

what talent!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

That is so beautiful. I admire your patience and your talent.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful, you did a super job. You should be very proud.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW, awesome knitting, well done


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in awe of your skill. This is beautiful.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

If there is anything worth its weight in gold, this is it. A magnificent piece of art and the obvious advanced skill of a very talented knitter! 

This should be framed! Wow! What a big frame that would be!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fabulous, what patience you must have had, it is truly a masterpiece, well done.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous tablecloth. Your work is perfection. What an heirloom!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic work! I would be afraid to use it.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, I'm in awe of the skill and amount of work this treasure must have taken. Just beautiful!


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

WOW! Just beautiful. Great work.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

What a beautiful tablecloth!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

what a beauty!!! This has been on my to do list for sometime. You inspire me to move this up closer to the top.


----------



## mwobith (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my! Beautiful beyond words! My grandmother used to make these tablecloths! They are treasured heirlooms.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Breathtaking! Here is a link to the free pattern: 
http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=773356


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

absolutely marvellous. I envy your skill.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Such beautiful work - beautiful blocking too.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

your table cloth is gorgeous


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

BREATHTAKING!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is beautiful. I have a 70" round dining table that would be a nice place to put this.


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, it looks brand new! You created a fmily heirloom. Can I be part of your family? It is gorgeous!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

That is a beautiful tablecloth. I am crocheting one that is about72 inches wide and 120 inches long out of the fine thread. this will be about 10 yablecloths I made. I make them for people. I love making them. tweeter


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

Words fail me - and I am very seldom at a loss for words!!! Incredible


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful tablecloth and I love the hat in your avatar.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!

I was wondering how long the cables were on your circulars but see you used 2 needles.

What a work of art.


----------



## dragonwyck (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow. ..... Wow

I am envious.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I wouldn't eat on it either. Probably would cover it with a plastic cover.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW. A lot of patience there. Gorgeous.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!!! Geoegeous!!!! ;0)


----------



## rondia (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Now this is AMAZING!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

You've done beautiful work! I have knit doilies with #10 crochet thread and #1 needles, but the largest one is only about 20".


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

I just sat there and admired it - did not want to move on - what talent to create such a work of art - and what patience as well.
All the adjectives I thought of have already been expressed by others - and there are no others to adequately describe this incredible creation.
You are truly talented. This is a treasure.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

omg.you are so much and so clever knitting all that and soooooooooo wonderful it is you should treasure it ...my mom gave me a round nottingham lace table cloth on my 21st and i still have it and treasure it .


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

You should be proud. Very beautiful . Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

This is indeed heirloom quality. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Stunning work. A work of art to cherish forever.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Unreal! I would be afraid to spill coffee on it. I love the lace scarves and shawls on this site but a tablecloth is beyond the imagination!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am in awe of your skill and patience to knit that beautiful tablecloth with crochet thread! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning, especially the peacock feather like edge!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

This truly is a master piece.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Simply stunning. What a great work of art.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG!!! That is the most beautiful knitting I have seen! What talent and patience you have....well done and use with great pride...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW!!!!! how pretty!!!! alot of work put into that. You should be proud of yourself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG!!! Masterpiece. Can't imagine having the patience to do it. Or let anyone eat at the table with it on. Congrats on great work.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

That is awesome! Really a work of art. I do not know M. Kinzel and will have to check out her book. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm speehless, just stunning. And my gracious...the work!!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

A masterpiece for sure! It does look like a major blocking job after each washing though.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, that is totally stunning, what a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous....kudos to you for creating such a beautiful work of art...


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. You did a wonderful job. I bet the first several rows were tricky but once you got past that it was fun.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Drop-dead gorgeous! What an exquisite masterpiece you created - well done!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What a treasure.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Goodness gracious....that is beautiful!


----------



## huib (Feb 24, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

gorgeous! awesome! such wonderful work!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Woahhhhhhhhh what a piece of art this is! Georgous! I've done crocheted tablecloths but never knitted one.. this is truely a masterpiece! :-D


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

WOW!!!
That is absolutely stunning.
Congratulations on a superb piece of art.


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

I have made several of Kinser table cloths over the past 20 years. The largest is 110 inches in diameter out of raw silk thread and is owned by the owner of Inua Wool Shop in Fairbanks Alaska. Over the register of her shop is another of Kinser patterns mounted in a hoop. When I first decided to do lace knitting, her books were and are still my go tos for lace.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Just unbelievable. Woww absolutely, truly beauuuuutiful!


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

I have made several of Kinsel table cloths over the past 20 years. The largest is 110 inches in diameter out of raw silk thread and is owned by the owner of Inua Wool Shop in Fairbanks Alaska. Over the register of her shop is another of Kinsel patterns mounted in a hoop. When I first decided to do lace knitting, her books were and are still my go tos for lace.


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi
The tale cloth loo ksoks great
I too like to crochet does anyone of a table cloth pattern that is not to hard to do
Thaaks
Ms.N


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi
The table cloth looks great.
I too like to crochet does anyone of a table cloth pattern that is not to hard to do
Thaaks
Ms.N


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

This is just a gorgeous piece of handwork and what a family heirloom. My hats off to you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful! Amazing! Inspiring!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I would never let anyone eat on it or near it or even touch it! Good for you for enjoying your amazing work.


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

That is total amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, you must be so proud of this amazing piece. It is certainly a treasure.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

So very brautiful. Wonderful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aloham58 (Apr 27, 2012)

WOW! Quite the achievement. Your work is an inspiration to us all. Simply beautiful.


----------



## plus ten (Dec 5, 2012)

Ihave knit pillow case edging but this is one to be proud of


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So beautiful! Great job!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW! Just wow.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

What beautiful work !!!


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

The one I just finish looks nice but nothing compared to yours its a beauty


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Beautiful!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Your work is perfectly beautiful!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The tablecloth shown here is from Marianne Kinzel's First Book of Modern Lace Knitting - "Sun Ray" Pattern. This was made with size 10 crochet thread on #1 US needles (circulars -- started on DPN's moved to circular, and eventually had to use 2 to hold all the stitches). It is 64" in diameter and I use it on my kitchen table. Because it is 100% cotton it can be washed as needed. As soon as the rinse cycle is done on my washing machine I take it out and block it wet (as seen in photos). I made this about 9-10 years ago; and as I recall it took a couple of months to complete. Recently, there have been threads about knitting with crochet thread, and others mentioned Kinzel so I thought this might be fun to share.


Oh my goodness!! This tablecloth is just beautiful. Your work is just magnificent!!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Very well done. Beautiful.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Magnificent..no other words do it justice...magnificent~xo


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

That is absolutely out-of-this-world beautiful. I have some knitted lace patterns that I can't remember where they came from but the charts were so complicated looking I never attempted altho I did buy the thread.


----------



## WmBailey (Dec 29, 2011)

Get that OFF the table before anyone eats! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Impeccable!!! What an incredibly beautiful table cloth. The pattern is gorgeous, but your work is outstanding!!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh my you have such patience to do this huge project with such fine thread. Congratulations. It was a pleasure to see this.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

WOW! Makes my fingers ache to look at it! So very beautiful!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi really love your tablecloth, it is one I have always wanted to do, there is also another site called Yarn Over Lace knitting, they are all knitted cloths.


----------



## wvgogo (Mar 14, 2011)

I've always loved crochet tablecloths and was totally unfamiliar with knitted ones until I joined KP. I have to say, yours is the finest example I've ever seen. It is absolutely breathtaking! I'm so glad to learn that it is not only possible to knit with crochet thread, but the result can be magnificent! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic! Very beautiful!


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

That is museum quality work..fantastic.

It made me think of all the gals in years of yore who had to do that by candlelight.

It really is a fading art, everyone wants things finished quickly now a days.

You must feel very proud and rightly so !

mrsmup (Cheryl )


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I bow before you in awe!!


----------



## cynthia387 (Oct 16, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic, I wish I could knit like that.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful you do great work


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW' It is beautiful.


----------



## SushiGal (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh My Gosh...That is Fantastic!!! Congratulations on the Talent and Patience to construct it :thumbup:


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

beautiful, so pretty


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Ditto.


Katsch said:


> Stunning tablecloth. :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that came out perfect!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW that is absolutly georgeous. I cannot imagine making something so elaborate. 
What a beautiful treasure that will someday be a family heirloom.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

My, oh my, what a fantastic heirloom you have created! I am just in awe of your work...it is just beautiful! Congratulations~


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

That is so LOVELY!! I wish I had the patience to do something like that.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

In my next life, I hope to have the skill and patience to make something as lovely as your tablecloth.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I;m also speechless!!! Just beautiful!!! I just can't imagine getting that gorgeous thing done in two months!!
I wouldn't want anything spilled on it!!!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Perfect! rlmayknit


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The tablecloth shown here is from Marianne Kinzel's First Book of Modern Lace Knitting - "Sun Ray" Pattern. This was made with size 10 crochet thread on #1 US needles (circulars -- started on DPN's moved to circular, and eventually had to use 2 to hold all the stitches). It is 64" in diameter and I use it on my kitchen table. Because it is 100% cotton it can be washed as needed. As soon as the rinse cycle is done on my washing machine I take it out and block it wet (as seen in photos). I made this about 9-10 years ago; and as I recall it took a couple of months to complete. Recently, there have been threads about knitting with crochet thread, and others mentioned Kinzel so I thought this might be fun to share.


That is just gorgeous.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work,beautiful tablecloth. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> That's a true work of art. Gorgeous!


I must agree. And it still looks brand new! When you work with quality yarn you can always tell years later. Beautiful pattern and excellent craftsmanship! Thanks for sharing, hannet


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. This is a true heirloom.

Sue


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

What a treasure, it' so beautiful.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Simply exquisite; and to be treasured.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

That is amazing! What a beautiful job you did


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful!! You are so talented!


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Best I have ever seen and I am getting on a bit. A piece of work to be proud of.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work. Had no idea you could knit with crochet thread this is such a fabulous piece.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Your tablecloth is absolutely gorgeous. An heirloom I must say. I would be going out to buy some clear plastic to put over it before I used it. Awesome Job! Don't forget to celebrate your accomplishments


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabulous work!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Stunning; absolutely stunning ! Some in earlier posts have complained about knitting cotton being hard on their joints. Did you experience any problem with that? (You certainly didn't experience any problems with your knitting execution !!!)


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW!! It looks perfect! Tension looks amazingly even. Great work!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Your work is unbelievably perfect. Absolutely gorgeous. I have never thought of knitting a tablecloth until now. When I do, I will probably eat off the kitchen counter just to be safe. Thank you for inspiring us all.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

beautiful what great work :thumbup:


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

wow


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous. It should be framed.!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I cannot believe what a greatjob you did. Knitting a table cloth! I always thought that one has to crochet it. You are very good. YasminaB.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, it is gorgeous, what a great job you did


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

That is outrageously gorgeous! I had never heard of knitting with crochet thread. How accomplished you are.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

No wonder you have 11 pages of compliments, it's perfect


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. I have that book, but not certain I can handle knitting with thread. Might have to try, though.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

A couple of months , you say?! Can't imagine producing a masterpiece like that in a couple of years! Stunning work!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Your table cloth is absoluyely gorgeous. You can tell that alot of hard work went into making it. Beautiful


----------



## Jessie28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish I had such talent. It is an absolutely beautiful piece of art.


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow...just stunning...! Really really nice..!!


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

Your table cloth is exquisite. You are a true artisian.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning, just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nhallman (Nov 1, 2012)

So beautiful. You are a master knitter.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely! Well Done!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely! Well Done!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastically beautiful!!!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh my! Exquisite! I second valmac's post.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing your masterpiece!!!


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, Wow!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG!!!!! That is truly an heirloom! Something to be treasured always and passed down for generations. You should be proud...what beautiful work!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

That is breathtaking!!! What skill you have, thanks for sharing.


----------



## annie 1 (Feb 18, 2013)

It is to beautiful to describe!!!!!! I would insure it if is possible!!!!!!


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> jmcret05 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad you are using it. I still don't understand having lovely things and not using them. What are they being saved for??
> ...


Or use clear glass, cut to the size of the table, instead of plastic

Sharon SA


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

Stunning, stunning, STUNNING. Well done and beautiful

Sharon SA


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

really too beautiful for words!!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Is this a record? 13 pages of people who think this is amazing, I think we've run out of adjectives. Add "mind boggling" [and please don't let anyone spill anything on it]


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What an AMAZINGLY GORGEOUS piece! I sure hope you cover it with vinyl before allowinging anyone to eat at that table. I'd be sick if it got stains on it. What wonderful work you do!!!


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

That is so amazingly beautiful..


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this one, but I will tell you my lace loving heart skipped a beat when the picture popped up!!! How wonderful and impressive. You are truly a master! I'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say we want to see MORE!!!!!


----------



## ruthie49 (Jun 25, 2011)

one of the most beautiful things I've seen in a long time! Such an intricate design.


----------



## ruthie49 (Jun 25, 2011)

one of the most beautiful things I've seen in a long time! Such an intricate design.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

WOW= that is one fine piece of work, gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

This is a most magnificent piece of knitting.


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## WindyDay (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow!! Mom said that you had a knitted tablecloth and I have to say, that is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! You are soooo talented. Thanks for sharing. :0)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Stunning tablecloth Belle &#128158;


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is gorgeous


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Your skills are AMAZING!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

That is so gorgeous! I am in total awe. It is a priceless heirloom for sure.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful tablecloth. What a nice display. Definitely put clear plastic over it.


----------

